# Very confused - A lot of Symptoms



## AlanSte (Jan 31, 2013)

(Please don't be put off by the length of this post, I could REALLY do with some advice)

Well, I've been planning to sign up and post on a site like this for a long time, so here goes..

I'm an 18 year old male, (hence why this is posted in this forum) and I've been suffering with different and very confusing symptoms for a while now. It all started back in September last year when I started University, and it's fair to say that I was REAALLY nervous about starting. The very first symptom I experience was peeing problems which I am still actually suffering with today. Pretty much, after I pee, i have a tingling, burning sensation and feel like I haven't emptied my bladder properly. As expected, the doctor quickly diagnosed it as a urine infection, but after handing in a sample, nothing was found.

After that I just concentrated on Uni work, and tried to ignore my problem. However I was forced to visit the doctor again, but this time for a different problem. I had been experience pain and discomfort in my rectum area, and this is still a problem I occasionally suffer with today. I explained to the doctor other symptoms I had experienced, such as lower abdominal discomfort, and various problems when going to the toilet. It was then I was diagnosed with IBS.

After being diagnosed, i can honestly say the symptoms have come and gone very frequently. I get occasional rectum discomfort, I feel bloated in my bladder area, and I am still suffering with the peeing problem.

Other symptoms that I'm experiencing: (I have no idea if these are related to IBS, these symptoms are very on and off)

- Upper back pain

- Lower back pain

- Painful buttocks (especially when bending over)

- Dull testicle ache (usually the right testicle)

- Strong smelling urine

Another issue I am suffering with is chest discomfort, and sometimes breathing difficulties, but seeing as this is an IBS forum, i doubt anyone will have much to say about that.

I am due to visit a urologist regarding the peeing issue, but i'm just so confused as to what all of this could be caused by? The symptoms i experience are so on and off and I really do worry about it almost everyday. My life hasnt really been the same since all this started.

If anybody could give me ANY advice or guidance on what i'm experiencing, I would be very grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## zgarcia1990 (Jan 23, 2013)

you could have a small bladder or something called Interstitial Cystitis (painful bladder syndrome) it is not something dangers. just like IBS it is just bothersome.. I know someone with it. They are given medication for the pain as well as a special diet to avoid acidic foods that irritate the bladder resulting in pain. The chest discomfort could be from stress, I can tell by your post that your very concerned with what your feeling. All of us here on this forum have some sort of pains. the key to it all is to relax. tell your doctor everything you are feeling. As it happens write it down on a paper or notecard to bring with you to the doctor that way you dont forget to tell them anything.. The beginning symptoms of burning when you urinate can be associated to Urinary Tract Infection (cranberry juice is good for the urinary system) but burning can also be associated to gonorrhea or chlamydia or I.C. . I suggest a full blood work up, blood count and ect. to make sure everything else is fine. Don't worry it will be ok. Just be active with your health by communicating with the doctor on what your feeling.

Best of luck!


----------



## AlanSte (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the reply. A couple of things I forgot to mention in my original post were some other symptoms ive been having such as lower and upper back pain. The back pain is again very on and off. I also have a lot of discomfort when trying to get to sleep. When lying down, my sides feel very uncomfortable. I know this probably sounds quite silly, but this is just how confused I am!

Also, about the chest pain, the doctor examined my chest and told me I have something called "Pidgeon Chest" which is a kind of minon chest deformity. I don't know if this has any relation to the pain and breathing difficulties though.


----------

